# Classroom Guest



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice pic! I too am a reptile lover and have run a home business breeding reptiles for the pet trade! Beardies are a bit too high maintainance for me right now, but I heartily feel they are one of the reptiles closest to the "dog" mentality! Tons of fun and very social little guys!

Rebecca


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I was shocked at how it wanted to be petted, and how it just seemed to smile. I am not a reptile person... well I didn't think I was, but I have to tell you, I really loved that one


----------

